# Troops Direct bypasses the supply lines



## longknife (Sep 30, 2012)

Troops Direct bypasses the supply lines

September 28, 2012 By Troy
Posted in Charities/Contests, Military Life, Why We Serve

Troops Direct, An Oakland based non-profit organization is stepping in and helping out troops on the front lines in Afghanistan by supplying them with the essentials that are overlooked or in short supply. By communicating on a daily basis directly with marines, soldiers, airmen and sailors that are on the ground, they are able to bypass the red tape that at times prevents non-profits from getting supplies and care packages directly to troops, and get essential supplies to specific Companies and Battalions within a matter of days.

Founded by Aaron Negherbon, what started small as an effort to help out and supply a former USC classmate who was deployed in Afghanistan a Captain in the Marines, has become an organization that ships in tons (not pounds), and not seasonally or even monthly, but weekly.

When it comes to our troops, the people at Troops Direct operate towards the goal of making them the healthiest, most energized and highest spirited Marines, soldiers, aircrew and sailors that we can.
Just some examples of their striving efforts towards that goal that can be found on their website:

     When our servicemembers were drinking impure well water pumped out of the ground in 130 degree heat, TroopsDirect shipped over 50,000 units of hydrating drink powder.
     When medics in a combat zone were waiting over 4 weeks for additional stretchers, stethoscopes, syringes and gauze from their own military supply lines, TroopsDirect filled their request for help in less than 3 hours.
     When several units had no protein in their diets and were eating less than one meal a day, TroopsDirect was there with over 5 tons of nutritional supplements, energy bars and protein powder.
     When one battalion was resorting to using bottle caps to mark where land mines were emplaced, TroopsDirect was there with over 50 cases of chalk powder for marking these areas and saving American lives.
     When our troops were going over a month without bathing or brushing their teeth, TroopsDirect was there with over 10,000 packets of body wash & 2000 tubes of toothpaste.

In 2 years time, Troops Direct has sent a total of 27,000 lbs of supplies and support to frontline troops. They have acquired over a dozen major corporate sponsors including Gatorade, CLIF Bar and Company, Powerbar, Darley Defense, Wiley X, and many others.

On their site you find multiple ways to help out including donating anything from products to go to troops in need or even donating a vehicle to them.
You can also make a tax deductable donation on their website through US Bank.
Make a donation to TroopsDirect

Read more at YouServed: Troops Direct bypasses the supply lines | You Served®


----------

